# Etiquette



## Yote Buster (Jan 31, 2016)

Now that deer hunting is in full swing, I was wondering what some of you guys do as far as etiquette when it comes to squirrel hunting state land where you know others are bow hunting. 

This is a debate I struggle with in my head as I have been on both ends of it, and know how frustrating it is.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I try to avoid the bow hunters but it is state land and sometimes stuff happens.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I have backed off from bow hunters in mid day when I wanted to squirrel hunt. It was frustrating because in that area it was the only stand of acorn bearing oaks that had not suffered the department's scorched earth policy of timber removal.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

It’s public ground. Be courteous and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

I always just try to be respectful a tactic some fail to use. I was deer hunting and a father / son walked up with some beagles and when they finally saw me were very apologetic I said hey state land guys good luck! life went on. Another time I was the bunny chaser and received a lecture from a guy in a stand about how some folks take their hunting seriously.... he got the same answer...... state land...... good luck.


----------



## Yote Buster (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the replies everyone. You confirmed what I had been suspecting. Thanks again and good luck everyone.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I squirrel hunt whenever I want to. It's state land and this is no different than dealing with the jet skis and pontoon boats on the lake all summer when I'm trying to fish. If the deer hunters don't like it, then they're more than welcome to invest in a lease or private property the same as if a fisherman doesn't like a public lake they can buy property on a private lake.

With that said, if I walk up on a deer hunter because I missed all the orange tape leading to their stand, I'll back out the way I came and walk around them a couple of hundred yards and get back to fishing (hunting)...

I've also been known to tell a deer hunter where the deer moved their patterns too after their stands went up. Sometimes they listen but usually they don't.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

6Speed said:


> I squirrel hunt whenever I want to. It's state land and this is no different than dealing with the jet skis and pontoon boats on the lake all summer when I'm trying to fish. If the deer hunters don't like it, then they're more than welcome to invest in a lease or private property the same as if a fisherman doesn't like a public lake they can buy property on a private lake.
> 
> With that said, if I walk up on a deer hunter because I missed all the orange tape leading to their stand, I'll back out the way I came and walk around them a couple of hundred yards and get back to fishing (hunting)...
> 
> I've also been known to tell a deer hunter where the deer moved their patterns too after their stands went up. Sometimes they listen but usually they don't.



Oh, you're of them...lol!

Good for you! Seems like the deer hunters own public land! FTDH! I like my tree ratz!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Shoeman said:


> Oh, you're of them...lol!
> 
> Good for you! Seems like the deer hunters own public land! FTDH! I like my tree ratz!


Notice I didn't bring up the jerk bow hunter busting my truck mirror a couple a years ago cuz I was rat hunting on his land...I'm mellowing in my old age..


----------

